# NEW!! BOWHUNTER STABILIZERS with matte black weights $39.95 and up!



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks like I'm gonna have to put in an order soon so I can have them on my hunting rig. Good products here everyone, give this man a call.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

shootertg said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to put in an order soon so I can have them on my hunting rig. Good products here everyone, give this man a call.


Thanks for the vote of confidence....these all have a 30 day Money Back Guarantee!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Order #18 today gave them a call simple process. Can't wait to get it and try it out.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

gun278 said:


> Order #18 today gave them a call simple process. Can't wait to get it and try it out.


Thanks for the order...These are selling like hotcakes! Lets see some pics when you get it!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cam&ahalf (Aug 17, 2008)

Ordered one of the X-ROD Steadilizers to go on my New PSE EVO when my funds clear from Paypal . When she is set up i will post some pics of my new rig. 

I will be Calling her Jessica ( after Jessica Alba ) , cause shes nice on the eye , smokin hot , and like her i have 2 kids as well . Gonna love my Jess .


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

That is a smokin deal. i may have to put together an order


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

CHobbs said:


> That is a smokin deal. i may have to put together an order


Call me at 6143221038 to order.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

What would you recommend for a hoyt crx 35 used for target and hunting?


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

And can anyone who has one tell me what they think of this product.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

kdog23 said:


> What would you recommend for a hoyt crx 35 used for target and hunting?


Call me at 6143221038 11am-7pm and I'll go over your options


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Bernie for the great products and also for taking the time to visit with us in Erie.
I would recommend these stabilizers for competition and hunting. 
Since I bought the stab, my long range shooting and steadiness have improved tremendously.
My wife is liking her's as well.
Thanks.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

brownstonebear said:


> Thanks Bernie for the great products and also for taking the time to visit with us in Erie.
> I would recommend these stabilizers for competition and hunting.
> Since I bought the stab, my long range shooting and steadiness have improved tremendously.
> My wife is liking her's as well.
> Thanks.


Thanks, thats great news!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Bernie. the new stab is working out great!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

great stab!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

How was the trip Bernie


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

It was 109deg. for 4 days and we were in a tent that was a little hotter....can't wait to do THAT again!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

PM Sent for a #18!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

Are these weights stack-able ?
I would like to experiment with something about 16 - 18 oz.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

2robinhood said:


> Are these weights stack-able ?
> I would like to experiment with something about 16 - 18 oz.


Yes, they are ...call me at 6143221038 11am-7pm EST to order or for more info.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## missed1once (Nov 14, 2007)

Great stab! Thanks!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

bump:thumbs_up


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

I called Bernie and ordered one of his #16 stabilizers in black a 4 oz disk and two BowJax. I received the stabilizer in just days. I finally got my new 2012 Rytera Nemesis set up and shot it today. The bow is rock solid and deadly accurate with the stabilizer! Great product! Great service!

Bernie, do you sell a Quick Disconnect? My bow won't fit in my case with the stabilizer installed. A quick disconnect would facilitate the disassembly/reassembly process.

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

WildmanSC said:


> I called Bernie and ordered one of his #16 stabilizers in black a 4 oz disk and two BowJax. I received the stabilizer in just days. I finally got my new 2012 Rytera Nemesis set up and shot it today. The bow is rock solid and deadly accurate with the stabilizer! Great product! Great service!
> 
> Bernie, do you sell a Quick Disconnect? My bow won't fit in my case with the stabilizer installed. A quick disconnect would facilitate the disassembly/reassembly process.
> 
> ...


Yes, we do ...call me at 6143221038 to order....$17 +frt. we have 5/8, 3/4, .80, and 1in.


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

Bernie,

Thanks for helping me determine which QD I needed to go with my Scorpion Stabilizer and taking my order. It's a pleasure doing business with you. 

The Scorpion works great with my new Rytera Nemesis! They make a dead in the hand, quiet and accurate shooting combination. Now I just need to get the weather to cool down here in SC so I can go hunting!! 

Bill


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

WildmanSC said:


> Bernie,
> 
> Thanks for helping me determine which QD I needed to go with my Scorpion Stabilizer and taking my order. It's a pleasure doing business with you.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bill...glad you like it!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

Bernie,

I picked up the Quick Disconnect at the PO on Thursday and installed it on my bow. It makes a world of difference in stability and in the overall appearance of the bow. Great product!!!

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

WildmanSC said:


> Bernie,
> 
> I picked up the Quick Disconnect at the PO on Thursday and installed it on my bow. It makes a world of difference in stability and in the overall appearance of the bow. Great product!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words! Glad you like it.
Bernie


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

heres a pic for ya bernie...come febuary gonna im gonna be making my 1st venture into sidebars so we'll be givn ya a call.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

retribution said:


> heres a pic for ya bernie...come febuary gonna im gonna be making my 1st venture into sidebars so we'll be givn ya a call.


Great pic!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

